
Road map to financial independence and a rich, free life - randall_sg
https://medium.com/makingofamillionaire/lesson-learned-from-book-the-simple-path-to-wealth-96c847c6b940
======
randall_sg
In 2019, I read an online book by J L Collins named The Simple Path to Wealth
that changed my life.

In this post, I summarise J L Collins's simple approach to financial
independence and rich, free life that is not only easy to understand and
implement, but it is also more powerful than any other.

